# I hink she is about to go in to labor



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

omg  I think its happening there is a discharge and she is screaming.  Never did this before!  oh gee got to go


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!!!!  Hope all goes well  

I see you are new and welcome to Backyard Herds!!!!

By the way...we love photos of baby anything on here


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope all goes well and it is a rule on here you must post PICS, the rule was in fine print but its there


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

marilyn1 said:
			
		

> omg  I think its happening there is a dis charge and she is screaming.  Never did this before!  oh gee got to go


This is what it looks like and she is walking around screaming if I'm not out there.  Is this close and about hou long this is a picture of discharge.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

this is what's happening now


----------



## madcow (Jan 24, 2013)

Could be, but maybe not and just passing her plug.  Although her behavior sounds like it has changed with the screaming.  Have you felt her ligaments to see if they are soft?  I wish you luck!  We are waiting on pictures when they're born!


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

We have a baby mooo's a daddy health and moving about drnking.  MOm took a whileoas aftrbrth just did that. Looks goo so far. Don't think there re any more babies.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on the kid!  What gender is it?  Waiting on pictures.


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations!  What a cutie


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 24, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  What a cutie


X2 Adorable baby!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations on the new baby!  Adorable!


----------



## madcow (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG, that baby has the exact same markings as our Ernie, also a pygmy goat, born yesterday!  Same white belly band, spot on the top of the head and white ears!  Crazy!  Congratulations on your new little one!  He's (she's) adorable!


----------



## Missy (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful baby!


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 24, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> OMG, that baby has the exact same markings as our Ernie, also a pygmy goat, born yesterday!  Same white belly band, spot on the top of the head and white ears!  Crazy!  Congratulations on your new little one!  He's (she's) adorable!


Congratulations on the new baby, very cute.

Madcow: as soon as I saw the picture I thought it looked just like one of Gingers babies.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 24, 2013)

Absolutely adorable. I am waiting I have 1 due any day now.


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It's a girl Her name is Boots


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> OMG, that baby has the exact same markings as our Ernie, also a pygmy goat, born yesterday!  Same white belly band, spot on the top of the head and white ears!  Crazy!  Congratulations on your new little one!  He's (she's) adorable!


Is that a pygmy?  Looks ND.  I have one that looks like that too. Buffy.
She's got a white mark on her head like that
pretty baby


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 24, 2013)

So cute.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 24, 2013)

marilyn1 said:
			
		

> We have a baby mooo's a daddy health and moving about drnking.  MOm took a whileoas aftrbrth just did that. Looks goo so far. Don't think there re any more babies.


Yep thats one cute kid


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Boots weight 4.6 lbs  She is a big baby.   Her mom gave 3 pushes and out she came.  stood up before we could get her all cleaned off.  Tried to nurse moms shoulder!  I saw her pee, and poo also.
When will she get shoots?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations!  Adorable!


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 24, 2013)

How wonderful! looks like a healthy,happy kid.


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 24, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> madcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is nigerian dwarf yes,  so is dad.  Dad got castrated 2 weeks ago.  So this is their one and only .  I do not have space for more.  I love her...Them


----------



## poorboys (Jan 25, 2013)

too cute!!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrads, she is adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my word!  Too cute!  I don't have goats yet, don't really know why I would want them.  But as you can see...I am checking out the goat threads.     I think I have caught some sort of virus or something.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, you do. It's called the 'goat bug'.  The only cure is to run right out and get yourself a goat, HURRY!

This is one beautiful baby!!  And Mom's udder is impressive.  I am curious if castrating Dad this late leaves behind any 'Bucky behaviors'?


----------



## Gagroundhog (Feb 2, 2013)

Omgoodness! Your baby is so cute! Congratulations  

My girls are due in March. I can't wait!!


----------



## marilyn1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Blarneyeggs said:
			
		

> Yes, you do. It's called the 'goat bug'.  The only cure is to run right out and get yourself a goat, HURRY!
> 
> This is one beautiful baby!!  And Mom's udder is impressive.  I am curious if castrating Dad this late leaves behind any 'Bucky behaviors'?


Thankyou,  She is a good mom.  her utter is good from what I'm told.  
No odor now.  _He never did do that goofy tongue thing_.  He still chases after her and tries to mount.  But hoping that will lesson as time goes by.  Not nearly as bad as before with the mounting he was becoming  relentless.  I don't leave them together all the time right now,  till baby is a bit older.  I let them all play when I'm out.  They race around the pool deck till they pant.  Right after he came back from Vets She was trying to mount him.  She hadn't had the baby yet.  IT's been a fun experience.  If I were in the country I would have left him a buck.  He is a good boy.


----------



## marilyn1 (Mar 27, 2013)

marilyn1 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/8237_babb_060.jpg


This is boots @ 8 weeks old now.


----------

